# Paris : Une bouffe le 20 Avril 2006



## Taho! (27 Mars 2006)

La bouffe du mois d'Avril n'est plus d'actualité.

Ce nouveau fil est là pour ceux qui veulent organiser une autre bouffe à la place...

*Une bouffe à Paris* ​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 


Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 

*Le 20 avril 2006

*​


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La bouffe du mois d'Avril n'est plus d'actualité.
> 
> Ce nouveau fil est là pour ceux qui veulent organiser une autre bouffe à la place...


à quoi ça sert d'ouvrir un autre fil alors qu'il suffisait simplement de changer le nom du resto ... 

y'avait déjà des idées là dessus ... alors on fait comment, on attend la décision d'un homme ? de deux ? ... pour savoir où on va ? ...


----------



## FANREM (27 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à quoi ça sert d'ouvrir un autre fil alors qu'il suffisait simplement de changer le nom du resto ...



D'accord avec toi, on va avoir du mal a s'y retrouver
Ca me paraissait beaucoup plus logique et simple de continuer avec le fil de discussion original


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

pourquoi pas

 mais si possible HORS dates des vacances scolaires de la zone Paris

( waoaw ! dingue cette idée, c'est qu'il risquerait d'y avoir plus de gens ...  )


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas
> 
> mais si possible HORS dates des vacances scolaires de la zone Paris
> 
> ( waoaw ! dingue cette idée, c'est qu'il risquerait d'y avoir plus de gens ...  )


attention, là tu bouscules tout un ordre, au moins séculaire


----------



## dada didouda (27 Mars 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi, on va avoir du mal a s'y retrouver
> Ca me paraissait beaucoup plus logique et simple de continuer avec le fil de discussion original



Le fil original commençait peut être à sentir mauvais... (cf Alsaco)


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> attention, là tu bouscules tout un ordre, au moins séculaire


Au moins !!

Et quand on pense que certains songent à être dynamiques et za la pointe 

- faire des mises à jour de leurs logiciels
-changer de  systême 
-voire changer de machine

pourraient pas évoluer en d'autres domaines aussi?

( comment ca , on me dit _ non_; Ah bon , OK)


----------



## lumai (27 Mars 2006)

Il me semblait que la bouffe était bien maintenue... S'il y avait si peu d'inscrit ça semble bien lié au lieu... Juste le resto à revoir quoi !


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

Lieu a definir

*Date le 20 avril 2006*





- 






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

tiens après tout puisque la bouffe d'avril n'a pas lieu pourquoi cette présentation ?


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Lieu a definir

Date le 20 avril 2006





- AntoineD *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens après tout puisque la bouffe d'avril n'a pas lieu pourquoi cette présentation ?


Peu importe, on est d'accord sur le changement, on n'ira manifestement pas à l'Alsaco alors hop ! Inscrivons-nous et discutons du lieu


----------



## FANREM (27 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait que la bouffe était bien maintenue... S'il y avait si peu d'inscrit ça semble bien lié au lieu... Juste le resto à revoir quoi !



Peut etre aussi qu'on a encore presque 4 semaines a passer avant cette date, et il y en a pas mal qui se manifestent sur le tard (dont moi)


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

Lieu a definir

*Date le 20 avril 2006*





- AntoineD *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *






- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels mais l'idée de la fondu:love: )






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Bon évidemment si c'est pas une fondue ça me va aussi, hein !


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

Lieu a definir

Date le 20 avril 2006​ 




- AntoineD *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Euh là je suis tout seul, Valoriel, mets-toi dans l'aut' catégorie...


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

T'inquiètes pas 

C'est encore un peu incertain pour moi, mais Human-fly, golf et lemmy devrait vite se réinscrire! 
Sans compter tout les autres qui n'ont pas encore switché de fil.


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas
> 
> C'est encore un peu incertain pour moi, mais Human-fly, golf et lemmy devrait vite se réinscrire!
> Sans compter tout les autres qui n'ont pas encore switché de fil.



Ouf 

Je viens également d'envoyer un petit mp à Taho afin que les visiteurs sachent vite qu'on prévoit un autre truc


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ouf
> 
> Je viens également d'envoyer un petit mp à Taho afin que les visiteurs sachent vite qu'on prévoit un autre truc



Taho est deja au courant


----------



## Taho! (27 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Taho est deja au courant


j'avais déjà fait le nécessaire...  Merci Antoine pour l'initiative


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'avais déjà fait le nécessaire...  Merci Antoine pour l'initiative




Merci à toi 





_(...et oui, désolé : je ne suis pas qu'un emmerdeur  )_


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2006)

essayons la


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essayons la



Ah oui, tiens, pourquoi pas la Ferme de chez Papa  Rien que pour le nom ça me tente 

Mais je suis pas sûr que ça soit de bonne augure pour une fondue


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​





- AntoineD *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! 
*- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​





- AntoineD *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! 
*- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​chouette, comme ça on pourra nous aussi laisser des commentaires sur nos achats de noël et puis en plus c'est à côté de chez moi


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

euh... vous allez rire :

* De: *      dadadidouda@
*Objet:*     Rép : manger !
*Date: *    27 mars 2006 20:24:59 GMT+02:00
* À:   *    photo@

mais le 20 avril, t'es pas à bruxelles ???


et donc... :








_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  *





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 
...et justement on proposait une bouffe à Bruxelles dans ces eaux-là, avec Dadadidouda.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Bien c où alors ?


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> _Lieu a definir_
> 
> *Le 20 avril 2006*



Bonsoir, cela me tenterait bien de me joindre à vous, mais si je peux me permettre, le titre du post parle du 22 avril (à moins que ce ne soit une faute de frappe). Sommes-nous sûrs de la vraie date ?


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

yep, c'est le 22 ou le 20?


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

le jeudi c'est le 20 ... à moins que vous vouliez faire ça un samedi :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien c où alors ?


Pour l'instant, on ne sait pas. 

Tu as une idée ?

Le top ce serait lundi 24... comme ça je serai là


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, on ne sait pas.
> 
> Tu as une idée ?
> 
> Le top ce serait lundi 24... comme ça je serai là




Mon resto canadien  ou je peux trouver un italien :rose:


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

ou alors on demande leur avis au gens aussi ...


----------



## benjamin (27 Mars 2006)

Bah voilà, Fanrem l'a suggéré avant moi, c'était bien là:



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut etre de quoi piocher la dedans, sans aller jusqu'à Aix les Bains
> Perso, je trouve que la grolle de Montmartre n'a pas l'air mal
> 
> http://www.linternaute.com/restaurant/thema/8/fondue.shtml



Nous étions une douzaine, c'était vraiment bien (certains doivent connaître). Reste que la salle n'est pas gigantesque, une quarantaine de couverts tout au plus.


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

on fait un sondage, je suis un spécialiste :rateau:



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, Fanrem l'a suggéré avant moi, c'était bien là:
> 
> 
> 
> Nous étions une douzaine, c'était vraiment bien (certains doivent connaître). Reste que la salle n'est pas gigantesque, une quarantaine de couverts tout au plus.




Tu viens?


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

pas une fondue :'(


----------



## Taho! (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, cela me tenterait bien de me joindre à vous, mais si je peux me permettre, le titre du post parle du 22 avril (à moins que ce ne soit une faute de frappe). Sommes-nous sûrs de la vraie date ?


La date qui avait été arrêtée est le 20, mon clavier a fourché... :rose:


----------



## benjamin (27 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas une fondue :'(


Toi tu nous agaces souverainement  Tu feras un effort, c'est tout.  (à la limite, tu ne prendras qu'un dessert)


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Ah ses femmes


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu nous agaces souverainement  Tu feras un effort, c'est tout.  (à la limite, tu ne prendras qu'un dessert)


je suis pas non plus obligée de venir 

enfin je voudrais pas les priver de leur admninadoré 

edit : st john perse ... ces femmes ..


----------



## benjamin (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah ses femmes


 J'en ai tant, en effet.  (mais chut)

//edit à des fins de retour au calme. Ça va barder!


----------



## Taho! (27 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  *





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  *
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !_





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

Fredintoch on accepte tout le monde


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

C'est que ça donnerait presque envie de venir... Seulement si y a fondue hein.


----------



## maiwen (27 Mars 2006)

les fondues c'est mieux en suisse :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Ouais enfin une fondue un 20 avril


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

arhhh vous n'etes jamais content


----------



## Taho! (27 Mars 2006)

C'est comme une raclette en plein Juillet !  :love:

Bon, vous la faites où cette fondue alors ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2006)

Bah, au Tivoli à Châtel?  

Je propose hein... et je sors... 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les fondues c'est mieux en suisse :love:


 
Bah, pour un Suisse une fondue à Paris c'est l'exotisme, le dépaysement, la découverte... tout ça quoi.


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Fredintoch on accepte tout le monde


c'est vrai?  parce qu'attention, j'en suis un! :rateau:

bon... si vous voulez vraiment une fondue... euh... je sais pas où en trouver à Paris


----------



## Taho! (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, au Tivoli à Châtel?
> 
> Je propose hein... et je sors...


Celle-là, je l'attends !


----------



## mamyblue (27 Mars 2006)

Ce serait avec grand plaisir mais chui trop loin!...
Je serais près de vous par la pensée et je vous dis bon appétit !...
Je vous souhaite une très bonne soirée!...  
Et on se retrouve sur le forum MacG !...Mamyblue


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !_





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2006)

Vu que personne n'est d'accord concernant l'heure, la date et le menu! Je propose que chacun aille dans un cyber café (faut bien sortir ) avec son panier repas! Et on se donne rendez vous dans un fil bien précis?


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm... & pourquoi pas une bonne vieille soupe? 





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Ce fil.....


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2006)

J'aime bien la liste, je peux m'inscrire en mettant  *seulement si c'est un vendredi ou un samedi* ?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm... & pourquoi pas une bonne vieille soupe? 
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mistertitan (28 Mars 2006)

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm... & pourquoi pas une bonne vieille soupe? 
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

Je sais plus qui a proposé Chez Papa mais moi, chui partant.
On peut aller manger une Super Papa (enorme salade de dingue)  dans le 8ème ou le 14eme. yen a 4 des Chez Papa je crois (Photo du Papa justement)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2006)

je n'arrive pas à comprendre le _pourquoi_ d'un nouveau fil. On ne change que de restau  . C'est toujours un _repas du jeudi_ de _macgeneration_ sur _Paris_, non ?

_Merci de me rassurer par MP, pour ceux qui voudront bien se reconnaître _


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

Je propose a notre Benjamin de nous choisir le resto


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Faites un sondage , c mieux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

j'viens de m'apercevoir de ce nouveau fil, j'ai rien compris  mais bon vous en êtes où au juste  sur la liste le dragon dîne avec lui-même pour l'instant:hein:


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'viens de m'apercevoir de ce nouveau fil, j'ai rien compris  mais bon vous en êtes où au juste  sur la liste le dragon dîne avec lui-même pour l'instant:hein:


le dragon?
je sais pas... mais ça serait bien de changer de restau... parce que la date tombe mal, etc etc...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

le dragon c'est human fly UnAm (j'lai bien écrit ce coup ci )


----------



## Taho! (28 Mars 2006)

Pour rappel, mackie avait proposé un resto : 


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> essayons la


Ça a l'air sympa !... 
Mais bon, je dis ça, je serais pas là :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

La proposition de mackie me plait


----------



## mistertitan (28 Mars 2006)

c'est super sympa Chez Papa. J'y suis allé plusieurs fois dans le 14ème. Un inconvénient, c'est rare de pouvoir réserver (selon mes souvenirs) sauf si on est là tôt. A vérifier en les apellant et peut être même en tentant un autre Chez Papa qui pourrait autoriser la reservation. (je connais pas celui de St lazare


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

les Chez Papa n'autorise normalement pas les réservations, je travaillais à côté de celui du 14ème rue Froidevaux.

Mauvaise idée, je pense, donc...

 je suis votre nouveau :modo:


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis votre nouveau :modo:



...merde.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je n'arrive pas à comprendre le _pourquoi_ d'un nouveau fil. On ne change que de restau  . C'est toujours un _repas du jeudi_ de _macgeneration_ sur _Paris_, non ?
> 
> _Merci de me rassurer par MP, pour ceux qui voudront bien se reconnaître _




je peux aussi te rassurer ici, il semble que ce soit bien une bouffe... mais que l'endroit a changé un petit peu...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je peux aussi te rassurer ici, il semble que ce soit bien une bouffe... mais que l'endroit a changé un petit peu...




Même pas


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Même pas



t'es sûr ?


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr ?



Oui, Taho s'était gourré dans le titre  

Aux dernières nouvelles...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

on se recentre ? merci d'avance


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on se recentre ? merci d'avance



Chez papa, ça a l'air très chouette 

Même si je ne serai pas des vôtres ce soir-là, j'irai une autre fois


----------



## Taho! (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je peux aussi te rassurer ici, il semble que ce soit bien une bouffe... mais que l'endroit a changé un petit peu...


Je m'en suis occupé par MP... teo ne l'a pas encore lu...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en suis occupé par MP... teo ne l'a pas encore lu...



à priori, une mini-AES est en cours à Montpellier... 

_ça va toi ?_


----------



## Grug2 (28 Mars 2006)

Bonne idée cette bouffe pour l'anniversaire d'Hitler&#8230;


----------



## Taho! (28 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée cette bouffe pour l'anniversaire d'Hitler


 Tu en veux une ? :modo:

 :love:

*Une bouffe à Paris*

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 






- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm... & pourquoi pas une bonne vieille soupe? 
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mistertitan (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> les Chez Papa n'autorise normalement pas les réservations, je travaillais à côté de celui du 14ème rue Froidevaux.
> Mauvaise idée, je pense, donc...



c'est bien ce que je disais pour celui du 14ème. On pourrait peut être voir si un autre Chez Papa le peux. Celui du 14ème est petit et tjrs grave blindé. Peut être que pour d'autres, ca passerais. 

Je dis ca, moi je me ferais bien une de leur salade. C'est pour ça.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

je disais ça parce que c'est le principe des Chez Papa hein


----------



## mistertitan (29 Mars 2006)

ok ben si c kom ca dans tous, c'est pas une bonne idée. en effet. Dommage


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> à priori, une mini-AES est en cours à Montpellier...
> 
> _ça va toi ?_



Euh non, on a eu les avocats sur le dos par téléphone, le nom est déposé, et puis en plus on était seulement 50% à fréquenter macgé et donc il n'y avait en fait pas vraiment lieu d'être.
Plus une soirée _Grand Sud Off - GSO ©_ en fait 

Mais je me disperse... Recentrons :rateau: 
J'ai bien eu le MP de mon filleul et je comprend mieux.
On en reparlera, là il est tard 

Je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir être là pour une fondue à Paris (on va pas se battre sur le nom, la seule fondue est _helvète*_, non ?), possible que je sois en CHuisse ce soir-là. Enfin, à Genève en tout cas 

* je rigole hein ? tant que le fromage et le cuistot sont bons**, Comté ou Gruyère et autres Vacherin fribourgeois, le nom me va 

** bon ça va, je parle du gout et du talent, n'allez pas penser à mâle. Ooops. _A mal, donc  _


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

Oui oui on sait que tu parle du goût du cuistot et de son talent à faire les trucs  ... Quand je disais ailleurs que ça glissait ...  

Sinon pour la bouffe vous pouvez toujours allez à _la cave de l'os à moëlle_ au 181 rue Lourmel dans le 15e. C'est très bon et super convivial. Human peut vous en parler c'était sa première !  

PS : Et si ça se fait là Kathy aura pas d'excuse pour ne pas venir ...
Tu vas en avoir du nioub à toucher !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui on sait que tu parle du goût du cuistot et de son talent à faire les trucs  ... Quand je disais ailleurs que ça glissait ...
> 
> Sinon pour la bouffe vous pouvez toujours allez à _la cave de l'os à moëlle_ au 181 rue Lourmel dans le 15e. C'est très bon et super convivial. Human peut vous en parler c'était sa première !
> 
> ...


 Arrête, tu vas me faire verser *une petite larme*... :rose: 
 Excellent souvenir, que ma première Bouffe du Mois à l'Os à Moelle. :love:

 Si on le met aux voix, je vote pour l'Os à Moelle!


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

moi pareil (si je peux venir )


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2006)

Je vais pas vous faire un bô sondage avec les outils de vBull, mais afin que vous vous décidiez un peu, votez pour le resto, maintenant que la date est arrêtée (du coup, vous n'avez plus le choix )

*Chez Papa*
-

*Cave de l'os à moelle*
- Human Fly
-


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

mais est-ce que "Chez Papa" reste dans les propositions puisqu'on ne peut pas réserver ?


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais est-ce que "Chez Papa" reste dans les propositions puisqu'on ne peut pas réserver ?



A mon avis, c'est effectivement hasardeux de conserver ce choix...

De surcroit, je pense qu'on devrait se concentrer sur "qui veut faire une bouffe ensemble ?" avant de savoir où 

L'important c'est d'abord la rencontre... non ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2006)

Je ne serais pas à la bouffe, je voulais donner un coup de main. Visiblement, ce serait en direction de_ la cave de l'os à moelle_ que vous partiriez ? Qui réserve ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

c'est pas décidé encore ...


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serais pas à la bouffe, je voulais donner un coup de main. Visiblement, ce serait en direction de_ la cave de l'os à moelle_ que vous partiriez ? Qui réserve ?


Je veux bien le faire, si tout le monde est d'accord pour la Cave de l'os à moelle.  
Attendons peut-être 24 heures, puisqu'il semblerait qu'il y ait encore comme un flottement quant à l'établissement... 

Disons que s'il n'y a pas d'objection d'ici-là, je réserve dans la journée de demain la Cave de l'os à moelle, pour une petite quinzaine de personnes, avec un total à affiner la veille ou l'avant-veille... Non?...


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

oui


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

C quoi ca l'os a moelle ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ca l'os a moelle ?


Le restaurant de ma première Bouffe du Mois, comme le rappelait la Bergère.  C'était au *mois de mai*.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Ca sera sans moi dans ce cas


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

je suis partant


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

si tu veux absolument aller manger dans *ton* resto canadien tu peux très bien le faire sans nous


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux absolument aller manger dans *ton* resto canadien tu peux très bien le faire sans nous



Maiwen a chaqu'une de mes remarques ou autres , tu es après moi alors si tu as qq chose contre moi , tu as les mp


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera sans moi dans ce cas



 Dans ce cas, tu as une autre suggestion à faire? 
 Si tu veux nous reparler de ton restaurant canadien, mets-nous un lien, parle-nous un peu des menus, qu'on puisse en discuter.  

 Pour les personnes qui ne seraient pas tentées par la Cave de l'Os à Moëlle, ce que je peux parfaitement admettre, merci de faire une autre suggestion, pour que nous puissions nous mettre d'accord sur un restaurant le plus tôt possible. 
 Quelque chose dans cette même gamme de prix (plus ou moins une trentaine d'Euros par personne), à Paris, et de préférence un endroit dans lequel vous avez déjà déjeuné ou dîné au moins une fois. 

 Le restaurant qui fera consensus n'existe peut-être pas. Merci de ne pas placer trop haut la barre de vos exigences, pour que l'on puisse trouver un restaurant convenant à peu près à tout le monde.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen a chaqu'une de mes remarques ou autres , tu es après moi alors si tu as qq chose contre moi , tu as les mp



Elle voulait simplement rappeler pourquoi tu ne viendrais pas :rateau: c'est tout


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Elle voulait simplement rappeler pourquoi tu ne viendrais pas :rateau: c'est tout




Oh non , elle est toujours après moi ou après Toumai  . Enfin bref , j'avais suggere qq chose cela n'a pas été pris en considération , pas grave . Le 15ème trop loin pour moi , c tout .


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

bon alors revenons au sujet ... stjohnperse propose ton resto en donnant le nom, le lieu, les prix ... quelque chose de plus précis que "un resto canadien dans lequel ils servent une poutine" (ça n'est pas une attaque ... )

si ta proposition "n'a pas été prise en considération" c'est peut-être simplement que tu n'en a pas beaucoup parlé et sans détails


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

une poutine c'est pas un plat tchétchéne? si c'est ça, je viens 






...



je suis déja parti


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Allez voir ici 

http://www.mooseheadparis.com/


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Pense a ceux qui ont seulement du 56 Kps donc fait toi meme la fiche!!! 

Moi ça va j'ai du 8 mega 


Et c'est assez gras je trouve!!


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Allez voir *ici.*


 Tu as bien fait de nous mettre ce lien, je suis OK pour ton restaurant canadien si cela convient aussi aux autres.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Pense a ceux qui ont seulement du 56 Kps donc fait toi meme la fiche!!!
> 
> Moi ça va j'ai du 8 mega
> 
> ...



Le site est vachement lourd à charger, vache 

J'espère que le service est pas aussi lent...  

Bon, les photos de bouffe ne mettent pas trop en valeur mais ça n'a pas l'air trop dégueu et les tarifs semblent acceptables. En tout cas, ça fait moins que 30e / pers. ce qui est parfois un peu chéros  ...pour des étudiants, en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

vrai que le site est lourd (et mauvaise utilsation de photoshop aussi )



> Bon, les photos de bouffe ne mettent pas trop en valeur mais ça n'a pas l'air trop dégueu


pour ça j'ai justement demandé à stjohnperse s'il y'avait la place pour 20 personnes et si c'était pas trop bruyant par exemple ... on préfère que ça devienne bruyant quand on arrive sinon on s'entend pas :rateau:

edit : et donc c'est bruyant  ça doit être plein de djeuns :afraid: mais pas de problème pour 20 personnes ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vrai que le site est lourd (et mauvaise utilsation de photoshop aussi )
> 
> 
> pour ça j'ai justement demandé à stjohnperse s'il y'avait la place pour 20 personnes et si c'était pas trop bruyant par exemple ... on préfère que ça devienne bruyant quand on arrive sinon on s'entend pas :rateau:
> ...




Vu que c trop bruyant dommage qu'on soit pas en Italie on aurait été mangé dans un couvent de bonne soeur ( expérience incroyable ) :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

*Cave de l'os à moelle*
- Human Fly
-

*The Mousse* ou *The Beaver* (deux endroits, dans le 4è ou le 6è)
-


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vedit : et donc c'est bruyant  ça doit être plein de djeuns :afraid: mais pas de problème pour 20 personnes ...


Bon sinon y'a le flam's ça doit marcher


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon y'a le flam's ça doit marcher


ah oui  dans ce cas question place y'a pas de problème , on peut même monter sur les tables et écrire sur les gens et essayer de casser le gros poteau du milieu de la salle (le cas échant) ... ils disent rien   

mais bon flammekueche quoi


----------



## imimi (29 Mars 2006)

Serait-il possible de faire une liste des personnes qui comptent venir quelque soit le resto (sauf l'Alsaco, on est tous d'accord là-dessus hein :mouais: ), de celles qui ne savent pas encore et de celles qui ne viendront pas ???
Nan parce que là moi j'm'y retrouve plus, c'est d'un bordel ici 


Enfin, moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien... :rose: :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm... & pourquoi pas une bonne vieille soupe? 
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## imimi (29 Mars 2006)

Bien ce que j'disais, c'est l'bordel ici, j'l'avais point vue


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

en tous cas je ne connaissais pas.. et j'aime découvrir personnellement d'autres spécialités:love:  pour moi c'était pas lourd à charger en tous cas...j'ai du 1 méga. Et puis il y en a pour tous les goûts, fromage, gras, pas gras, végétarien, reste la question du bruit St john:hein:  même si je n'aime pas non plus l'ambiance couvent, (j'ai donné pendant toute ma scolarité:affraid: ) mais à plusieurs, il vaut mieux s'entendre parler sinon c'est un cauchemar 
si on peut avoir plus d'infos à ce sujet....
Quant au prix la dernière fois ce fut 30 euros/pers, donc selon le menu choisit cela peut coller il me semble:hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

C'est une ambiance anglo saxonne , c'est tout ....


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

A mon avis, mieux vaut qu'il y ait déjà un bruit ambiant assez fort... parce qu'on peut parier que c'est le groupe macgé qui va emmerder le reste du resto


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

je crois qu'ils sont partis pour ne rien manger du tout!


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

pour le nom ou parce que c'est mauvais ? je sais pas ce que c'est ...



> La poutine, des frites grasses et molles recouvertes de fromage en grains, nappée de sauce gravy (le seul terme anglais autorisé par les puristes de la francophonie), servie dans un bol en carton. Un truc qui vous tient au corps.



:mouais:

on peut aussi déambuler dans les rues et acheter du maïs ou des marrons à un coin de rue ... je dis ça ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

C'est ultra calorique , c'est du fromage fondu avec des frites dedans mais il y en a de toute sortes... Pour vous mesdames et mademoiselle (je pense a toi maiwen...), c'est pas génial...


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Si persoonne ne se decide on mange a quick :rateau:  au moins il y'aura du temps dispo pour l'after :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'veux pas foutre ma merde mais z'allez quand même pas manger de la poutine



pas tant que cela vu la conduite de la discussion


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

c'est vrai, j'avais oublié que tu te faisais du soucis à propos de mes kilos en trop stjohnperse ... je t'en suis reconnaissante ... et donc ... je me prononce, la proposition du dragon me semble plus appropriée

*Cave de l'os à moelle*
- Human Fly
- maiwen

*The Mousse* ou *The Beaver* (deux endroits, dans le 4è ou le 6è)
-


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

*Cave de l'os à moelle*
- Human Fly
- maiwen
-Link 
*The Mousse* ou *The Beaver* (deux endroits, dans le 4è ou le 6è)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C ultra calorique , c du fromage fondu avec des frites dedans mais il y en a de toute sorte .. Pour vous mesdames et mademoiselle ( je pense a toi maiwen .. ) , c pas génial...



la fondue aussi c'était calorique ainsi que toutes les spécialités montagnardes à base de fromage de toutes façons, et puis faire des entorses de tps en tps çà fait du bien  et se faire plaisir aussi, manger c'est aussi aimer vivre   là dans le menu il n'y a pas que çà en plus:hein: 

donc si vous vous décidez je suis partante.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> donc si vous vous décidez je suis partante.



Ben... ils se sont décidés


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Au moins toumai fait preuve de largesse d'esprit  , elle veut bien tenter la poutine ... Enfin bon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

*Cave de l'os à moelle*
- Human Fly
- maiwen
-Link 
*The Mousse* (4ème) ou *The Beaver* (6ème)
- toumaï dans le 6ème de préférence


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Au moins toumai fait preuve de largesse d'esprit  , elle veut bien tenter la poutine ... Enfin bon



Mais on est en democratie, majorité oblige  on ne va pas faire une AG pour ça lol


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas organiser un pique-nique?


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas organiser un pique-nique?




C'est en juillet ou en juin quand il fait beau


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas organiser un pique-nique?


 Ça c'est prévu pour cet été... :love:

*Une bouffe à Paris*

_Lieu a definir_

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 






- Human-Fly (D'accord pour une fondue savoyarde, ou bourguignonne, ou pour une raclette, et pas mal d'autres choses.  ) 






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm... & pourquoi pas une bonne vieille soupe? 
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> jL'Envol du Café Québecois
> 30, Rue Lacépède
> 75005
> Paris


juste à côté de ma fac 

menus : 15-18 
capacité : 35 couverts ...

je dis ça simplement pour info parce que Picouto a suggéré ce resto


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> juste à côté de ma fac
> 
> menus : 15-18 
> capacité : 35 couverts ...
> ...


Bon, en fait je suis d'accord pour tout ce que vous voulez, et je reste dans la liste de ceux ayant confirmé sans même que le restaurant soit encore choisi. 
maiwen semble assez partante pour le restaurant pour *le restaurant proposé par Picouto*.  

Ce restaurant pourrait-il mettre tout le monde d'accord? 

Un petit rappel, tout de même. 
L'idée est de se rencontrer à l'occasion d'un repas, et non de réaliser tous vos fantasmes culinaires dans un lieu situé en bas de chez vous. 

Si vous avez de vraies réserves à émettre quant à ce restaurant, dites-le en proposant autre chose. Il est encore possible de changer le nom du restaurant une fois ou deux, mais nous n'allons pas non plus passer notre temps à ça. 

Si ce restaurant vous convient, et sans nouvelle objection de votre part, je réserve demain pour une quinzaine de personnes, en précisant aux responsables du restaurant que le nombre définitif des convives sera sans doute affiné 48 heures avant la date de la soirée. 

*Une bouffe à Paris*


 L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris



Tel : 01 45 35 53 93 


*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





 - Human-Fly (D'accord pour pratiquement tout ce que vous voulez.  )






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm... & pourquoi pas une bonne vieille soupe? 
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en fait je suis d'accord pour tout ce que vous voulez, et je reste dans la liste de ceux ayant confirmé sans même que le restaurant soit encore choisi.
> maiwen semble assez partante pour le restaurant pour *le restaurant proposé par Picouto*.
> 
> Ce restaurant pourrait-il mettre tout le monde d'accord?
> ...



j'ai donné quelques infos parce que Picouto faisait une proposition, il fallait donc en parler, de même que pour celle de stjohnperse 

moi j'ai pas encore trop d'avis, surtout que je serai ptet même pas là 

attendons peut etre l'avis des "possibles" qui posteront à mon avis d'ici peu de temps


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai donné quelques infos parce que Picouto faisait une proposition, il fallait donc en parler, de même que pour celle de stjohnperse
> 
> moi j'ai pas encore trop d'avis, surtout que je serai ptet même pas là
> 
> attendons peut etre l'avis des "possibles" qui posteront à mon avis d'ici peu de temps



 Dans l'hypothèse où ce restaurant ne serait pas pour vous une annexe de l'Enfer, et si vous croyez même possible d'y passer une bonne soirée, n'hésitez pas à commencer à vous inscrire dans la liste des inscrits définitifs. 

 Je ne voudrais pas que se vérifient les pires craintes de Toumaï. 



			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> (...) le dragon dîne avec lui-même pour l'instant:hein:


:affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> attendons peut etre l'avis des "possibles" qui posteront à mon avis d'ici peu de temps




C'est sans doute ça qu'on appelle le champ des possibles ... 

Plantés là en rang d'oignon en attendant que ça se passe ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

bon j'vais te tenir compagnie en attendant les zôtres alors:love:  juste un tit pb de balises quote:bebe: :casse: :rose: j'essaie dans tous les sens et çà marche pô :mouais: 
désolée pour ma nioubisterie:rose:


----------



## UnAm (29 Mars 2006)

*         Une bouffe à Paris*


 L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris



Tel : 01 45 35 53 93 


*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





 - Human-Fly (D'accord pour pratiquement tout ce que vous voulez.  )






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  

* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​
personnellement, dans le 5ème, c'est PAR-FAIT: pour les after, y a pas de soucis à se faire  & les bornes de tacos, y en a un peu partout...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

bah non st john  et pis je serai là et d'autres personnes adorables aussi, on sera pas dans le virtuel, grosse nuance, on est très bien accueillis  et on ressort pas :casse: :hosto: 
allez! cela te fera le plus grand bien et pis faudra enlever ton bonnet ce coup ci t'y verras plus clair   :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

* Une bouffe à Paris*


 L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris



Tel : 01 45 35 53 93 


*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





 - Human-Fly (D'accord pour pratiquement tout ce que vous voulez.  )






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse , j'étais partant cependant Link a tout foutu en l'air , merci a lui 
* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

* Une bouffe à Paris*


 L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris



Tel : 01 45 35 53 93 


*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





 - Human-Fly (D'accord pour pratiquement tout ce que vous voulez.  )






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse , 
* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

* Une bouffe à Paris*


 L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris



Tel : 01 45 35 53 93 


*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





 - Human-Fly 
                 - Toumaï






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !
- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse , 
* 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## imimi (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non Toumai , vous serez bien mieux sans moi


Oh allez, te formalise pas pour si peux  
En plus Jojo n'est même pas certain de pouvoir venir  

*Une bouffe à Paris*



L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 


Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï






- valoriel *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels) *EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE ! *
- maiwen on the route encore ... mais pas pour une fondue
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !_
_- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan... moi pas fan de la fondue savoyarde, mais tout le reste OK
- imimi & ikiki





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD EN ROUTE POUR UNE FONDUE *MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  *
*- StJohn Perse , *


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ ​


----------



## benjamin (29 Mars 2006)

Message de service, message de service: quelques interventions ont été effacées. Cher SJP, merci de bien vouloir régler cela en privé.

*Une bouffe à Paris* ​ 
L'Envol du Café Québecois

30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 
Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 
*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
_____
2






- valoriel
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels)
- maiwen 
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !_
_- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan...
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris* ​

L'Envol du Café Québecois


30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 


Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 

*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï






- valoriel
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels)
- maiwen 
- fredintosh... _pourquoi pas... si vous acceptez les nioubes !_
_- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan...
- imimi & ikiki





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mistertitan (29 Mars 2006)

au final, je trouce l'idée de ce resto pas mal
je viendrais surement pr rencontrer les gens de MacG (pour la 1ere fois, d'ailleurs)


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour le nom ou parce que c'est mauvais ? je sais pas ce que c'est ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu raterais une poutine... ce serait dommage... chez moi, c'est une par semestre depuis qu'une amie québécouoaoise est venue passer l'hiver en breizh... au moins, ça tient chaud et au corps !


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Un connaisseur , merci monsieur


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu raterais une poutine... ce serait dommage... chez moi, c'est une par semestre depuis qu'une amie québécouoaoise est venue passer l'hiver en breizh... au moins, ça tient chaud et au corps !


la poutine ou l'amie québécouoaise ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

les deux !!


----------



## fredintosh (29 Mars 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris* ​ 
L'Envol du Café Québecois

30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 
Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 
*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
_____
et de 3






- valoriel
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels)
- maiwen 
_- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan...
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (29 Mars 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris* ​ 
L'Envol du Café Québecois

30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 
Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 
*Le 20 avril 2006*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
_____
et de 3






- valoriel
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels)
- maiwen 
_- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan...
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem (Concert de Sonic Youth ce soir la, pas gagné d'avoir une place. Autrement, OK)





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## UnAm (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> _appel interdit_


 mdr...
meuh nan... au contraire, quel esprit alerte & perspicace


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

J'ai tout lu et je n'ai strictement rien compris à votre traffic. Y a bouffe ou pas ? Et ils fêtent quoi les québécois le 20 avril ? Non mais on ne sait jamais......


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout lu et je n'ai strictement rien compris à votre traffic. Y a bouffe ou pas ? Et ils fêtent quoi les québécois le 20 avril ? Non mais on ne sait jamais......



Y'a mangeage.

Tu  vois pas la liste au-dessus ? 

Y'a juste eu 2, 3 embrouilles mais c'est réglé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout lu et je n'ai strictement rien compris à votre traffic. Y a bouffe ou pas ? Et ils fêtent quoi les québécois le 20 avril ? Non mais on ne sait jamais......



oui il y a bouffe l'adresse est indiquée, tu viens? ce serait sympa en tous cas, tu y seras très bien accueillie


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout lu et je n'ai strictement rien compris à votre traffic. Y a bouffe ou pas ? Et ils fêtent quoi les québécois le 20 avril ? Non mais on ne sait jamais......


Personne ne m'a exprimé d'objection pour le choix de L'Envol du Café Québecois. Ni en public, ni en privé. 
Je viens donc de réserver pour le 20 avril à partir de 19h30.  

Donc, pour te répondre, Melounette, il y a bien une Bouffe le 20 avril. 
Tu peux dès à présent t'inscrire sur l'une des trois listes : 

- Les personnes qui confirment leur venue
- Les personnes qui réservent encore leur réponse 
- Les personnes qui ne viennent pas

Il te suffit de citer la liste des convives dans sa dernière version postée, d'ajouter ton nick dans l'une des trois listes, et de supprimer les balises de citation (quote) et (/quote) en début et en fin du post (avec des crochets en lieu et place des parenthèses).

Donc, n'hésite pas à t'inscrire. 

Dans la mesure du possible, merci de confirmer au plus tard 48 heures avant le rendez-vous votre venue, pour que je puisse rappeler le restaurant le 18 au soir en leur donnant un chiffre définitif de personnes inscrites. 



*Une bouffe à Paris* ​ 
L'Envol du Café Québecois

30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 
Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 
*Le 20 avril 2006

 à partir de 19h30
*​ 






- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
_____
et de 3






- valoriel
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels)
- maiwen 
_- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan...
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem (Concert de Sonic Youth ce soir la, pas gagné d'avoir une place. Autrement, OK)





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## nicolasf (30 Mars 2006)

Tiens, c'est pas très loin de mon lycée ça... On peut venir même si on est nouveau par ici (et qu'on a un pseudo avec "Linux" dedans) ?


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

bien sur que tu peux venir  on a tous été nouveau un jour 

et puis pour "linux" c'est bien, c'est mieux que "vista" ou ... "big_billou"  

il faut que tu reprennes la liste et que tu te mettes là où il faut


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est pas très loin de mon lycée ça... On peut venir même si on est nouveau par ici (et qu'on a un pseudo avec "Linux" dedans) ?




bienvenue à toi bien sûr


----------



## UnAm (30 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "vista" ou ... "big_billou"


voilà des beaux pseudos... jvais peut être me recréer un compte 



_bon, moi aussi suis nouveau... je tape l'inscruste  apparement, le bizutage, c'est de boire un coup... je sens que jvais être accepté aisément :love:_


----------



## nicolasf (30 Mars 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris* ​ 
L'Envol du Café Québecois

30, Rue Lacépède
75005 
Paris​ 
Tel : 01 45 35 53 93​ 
*Le 20 avril 2006

 à partir de 19h30
*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
_____
et de 3






- valoriel
- Link (ça depend si j'ai beaucoup de boulot pour mes partiels)
- maiwen 
_- _UnAm...(jviendrai sûrement, t'inquiète le dragon  )
- quetzalk... ça peut se faire
- mistertitan...
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem (Concert de Sonic Youth ce soir la, pas gagné d'avoir une place. Autrement, OK)
- nico_linux (ça reste à confirmer mais a priori ça me dirait bien)





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD MAIS MALHEUREUSEMENT J'SUIS ABSENT DU 19 AU 22 !  
- StJohn Perse 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...



_Voilà, je me suis mis au milieu ! Et pour le pseudo, mettre quelque chose ayant le moindre rapport avec Billou, c'est vraiment la dernière idée que j'aurais eu... ​


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bien sur que tu peux venir  on a tous été nouveau un jour




Pour le bouffes ? Non pas tous ...


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> voilà des beaux pseudos... jvais peut être me recréer un compte
> 
> 
> 
> _bon, moi aussi suis nouveau... je tape l'inscruste  apparement, le bizutage, c'est de boire un coup... je sens que jvais être accepté aisément :love:_


non le bizutage il est effectué par kathyh   surtout quand arrivent les beaux jours c'est bien les gens sont en t-shirt et tout


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne m'a exprimé d'objection pour le choix de L'Envol du Café



Quoi ? Je te l'ai pas exprimé ??? 
Je t'avais pas dit qu'ils servaient des hambourgeois au rat mort (on dira que c'est mieux que vivant), que l'eau des carafes était puisée à même la Seine et que tout ça était en fait une conspiration de picouto pour la domination des pingouins du Québec et qu'il avait eu une relation passionnée il y a quelques années avec l'un d'entre eux ? Je te l'avais pas dit ???? 

.... Ah bah oui en fait non je l'avais pas dit ... Désoléééééé au temps pour moi !   

Je ..... --> []  :rateau:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non le bizutage il est effectué par kathyh   surtout quand arrivent les beaux jours c'est bien les gens sont en t-shirt et tout



Non non elle est toute saison la kathy ! Même avec doudoune elle te lâche pas !  

Tiens en parlant de ça y a toujours une photo à faire ..


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non elle est toute saison la kathy ! Même avec doudoune elle te lâche pas !
> 
> Tiens en parlant de ça y a toujours une photo à faire ..


j'attends toujours, mon rouge à lèvre est près


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

en attendant nous ne sommes que trois à table pour l'instant pour le bizutage


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'attends toujours, mon rouge à lèvre est près



Près ou prêt ? 

De toute manière, dans les deux cas je serai au poste !


----------



## UnAm (31 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non le bizutage il est effectué par kathyh   surtout quand arrivent les beaux jours c'est bien les gens sont en t-shirt et tout



aehm... 
"kathyh" n'est pas sur la liste :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est ballot hein !


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Mars 2006)

Je réfléchi et je me demande si je vais pouvoir venir.
En effet si je viens je pourrai fêter mon anniversaire avec vous 
Et d'un autre coté j'ai envie en ce moment ( je ne sais pas pourquoi d"un ibook G3 ou 'un PB G3) bien que j'ai deja un mini G4, je me tâte :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (31 Mars 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
__
3






- valoriel
- Link
- maiwen 
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
__
11





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Avril 2006)

Si je suis à Paris, c'est sûr que j'y ferai un tour. Le menu  y semble tout ce qu'il y a de plus... familial et typique de la tradition de chez nous.

Sinon, je regarderai très tranquillement les photos  dans mon sauna naturel...... Et vous donnerez des nouvelles du repas, ça me ferais drôlement plaisir.

Belle gang en tout cas!  

Je vous suggère de tester La Maudite... c'est ma meilleure  Sinon, plusieurs préfèrent la Belle-Gueule, moins forte.

---



> L'unique restaurant québecois de Paris
> 
> L'établissement sert plusieurs spécialités typiquement québecoises : la tourtière (tarte composée de viande hachée et d'épices), les cretons (rillette), les fèves au lard (fèves cuites au sirop d'érable) et la tarte au sucre. Parmi les bières de la maison, optez pour la Fin du Monde, la Maudite ou la Belle-Gueule (la seule bière pression importée). L'Envol du Café Québecois est ouvert tous les jours de la semaine.



http://www.fra.cityvox.fr/restaurants_paris/l-envol-du-cafe-quebecois_3450/Profil-Lieu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
__
3






- valoriel
- Link
- maiwen 
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas 
__
11





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Avril 2006)

> Finn-Atlas



  

  



Espérons qu'il viendra cette fois-ci


----------



## valoriel (2 Avril 2006)

/!\ Dernière nouvelles: les analystes ne parviennent toujours pas à savoir si Paris existera encore le 20 avril   

Je suis passé devant l'Alsaco cette nuit, avec 2000 mecs en renfort  
Le problème c'est que c'était 5 minutes après la permanence de Lelouch et 30 secondes avant la charge des CRS... :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> /!\ Dernière nouvelles: les analystes ne parviennent toujours pas à savoir si Paris existera encore le 20 avril
> 
> Je suis passé devant l'Alsaco cette nuit, avec 2000 mecs en renfort
> Le problème c'est que c'était 5 minutes après la permanence de Lelouch et 30 secondes avant la charge des CRS... :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (2 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
-
__
3






- valoriel
- Link
- maiwen 
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas 
-
__
11





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Avril 2006)

Serieux, y'aura t-il un after ?


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

je crois, je vais voir sur mon planning pour ma part (ya benjamin et ça me ferait plaisir de le serrer dans mes bars (bras ? )  et Finn bien entendu... 

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh 
-
__
3






- valoriel
- Link
- maiwen 
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas 
-
__
11





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Serieux, y'aura t-il un after ?


 y'a toujours une after  ... une bouffe sans after c'est pas ... enfin ça va pas quoi 



			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rose:
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si nos deux "pairs" viennent ?


 toi si tu leur demandes


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a toujours une after  ... une bouffe sans after c'est pas ... enfin ça va pas quoi




:rateau: :rose:  


Quelqu'un sait si nos deux "pairs" viennent ?


----------



## UnAm (2 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rose:
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si nos deux "pairs" viennent ?


c'est qui? 
(aux 2 modos:  c'est beau l'amour :rateau: )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui?
> (aux 2 modos:  c'est beau l'amour :rateau: )



C'est golf et lemmy.
Ah pardon, on a plus le droit de prononcer leur nom sans doute ...


----------



## imimi (3 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui?
> (aux 2 modos: c'est beau l'amour :rateau: )


 
Les "pairs" sont les "vieux" du forum à savoir en effet golf et lemmy.
Mais mon pauvre UnAM tu ne dois même pas les avoir croisés vu que lemmy a été banni depuis quelques temps déjà et que Glofounet se fait rare en ce moment...   


 vous


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Lemmy banni ?


----------



## imimi (3 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy banni ?


Voui


----------



## FANREM (3 Avril 2006)

Quoiqu'on puisse penser de leurs ecrits respectifs (dans des genres bien differents), ils se sont beaucoup investis pour faire en sorte que la bouffe du mois soit un succès.
Je sais que certains leur reprochent le coté organisé, et répétitif et préfèrent des rencontres plus "sauvages". Les deux peuvent (co)exister sans aucun probleme, et certains d'entre nous ont pris du plaisir aux deux genres de rencontres.

N'ayant pas trop de temps libre, est ce quelqu'un a entendu parler d'un clash ou de tout autre probleme au sujet de l'absence de golf - puisque Lemmy est banni ?


----------



## imimi (3 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'on puisse penser de leurs ecrits respectifs (dans des genres bien differents), ils se sont beaucoup investis pour faire en sorte que la bouffe du mois soit un succès.
> Je sais que certains leur reprochent le coté organisé, et répétitif et préfèrent des rencontres plus "sauvages". Les deux peuvent (co)exister sans aucun probleme, et certains d'entre nous ont pris du plaisir aux deux genres de rencontres.


Je plussoie  




			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas trop de temps libre, est ce quelqu'un a entendu parler d'un clash ou de tout autre probleme au sujet de l'absence de golf - puisque Lemmy est banni ?


Tu peux toujours te renseigner par MP à mon avis


----------



## UnAm (3 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Les "pairs" sont les "vieux" du forum à savoir en effet golf et lemmy.
> Mais mon pauvre UnAM(...)


grâce à toi, je ne suis plus pauvre! Mais qu'est-ce que je suis énervé :rateau: c'est UnAm  pas de majuscule n'importe où... 

plus sérieusement, merci d'avoir comblé mon manque de connaissance.


----------



## imimi (3 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> grâce à toi, je ne suis plus pauvre! Mais qu'est-ce que je suis énervé :rateau: c'est UnAm  pas de majuscule n'importe où...
> 
> plus sérieusement, merci d'avoir comblé mon manque de connaissance.


 
Oups :rateau: 
Le ferai plus  






_Enfin jusqu'à la prochaine fois  _​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Oups :rateau:
> Le ferai plus
> 
> 
> ...



 me suis faite reprendre aussi, *U*n*A*m un tit peu pointilleux:hein:  


au moins à la bouffe du mois,  y'aura pas d'erreur de frappe


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'on puisse penser de leurs ecrits respectifs (dans des genres bien differents), ils se sont beaucoup investis pour faire en sorte que la bouffe du mois soit un succès.
> Je sais que certains leur reprochent le coté organisé, et répétitif et préfèrent des rencontres plus "sauvages". Les deux peuvent (co)exister sans aucun probleme, et certains d'entre nous ont pris du plaisir aux deux genres de rencontres.
> 
> N'ayant pas trop de temps libre, est ce quelqu'un a entendu parler d'un clash ou de tout autre probleme au sujet de l'absence de golf - puisque Lemmy est banni ?



D'après les informations en ma possession (j'ai l'impression d'être le porte-parole de la Gendarmerie :rose:  ) et comme les choses ont du mal à sortir, j'aimerai de mon côté dire quelques petites choses, étant donné la quasi absence de réactions depuis 2-3 semaines sur le fond de la question des repas parisiens.

- Oui Lemmy est banni depuis un bon bout de temps. En tout pour 6 mois. Je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi, je n'ai eu que sa propre version, et cela m'a semblé très largement au-dessus de ce que cela aurait du être, comparé à d'autres bannis. Mais bon je considère que les décisions des modos ou admins -qui doivent être arbitres- sont à accepter comme telles. Justes ou injustes. _Take it or leave it_.

- Pour ce qui est d'un clash entre modos, je ne sais pas vraiment ce qui en a été, n'en faisant pas partie, mais un résultat visible et direct, suite à la coïncidence malheureuse du choix de la brasserie dans le précédent fil  (et de sans doute d'autres divergences d'opinion), Golf n'intervient plus (j'aurai aimé qu'il s'exprime), n'est plus modo de _Rendez-Vous_ et les "Bouffes du jeudi" sont mortes à mon avis en tout cas dans leur ancienne formule.
Taho! a ouvert un nouveau fil, j'aurai aimé que les choses dès leur départ soient plus claires, plus ouvertes, plus explicatives sur le fond. C'est un choix, ni mauvais, ni bon à mon avis et qui leur appartient. Aux personnes intéressées de continuer, sous une autre forme, les repas des parisiens (et là tout est possible je pense, fréquence, lieu, jour de rencontre ?). C'est en ce sens que cela m'a été expliqué par Taho!  (job pas facile mon gars  :love: et :love: particulièrement au boulot de tout les modos... c'est pas facile et ingrat  )

- Pour ce qui est de la façon dont étaient organisés les "Bouffes du Jeudi", j'aimerai ici remercier _et_ Golf _et _Lemmy particulièrement pour leur accueil et leur organisation. Ma première visite date d'il y a 18 mois à peu près et ça a été le point de départ d'une multitude de rencontres, que ce soit sur Paris, ou ailleurs. Et à mon niveau personnel, une aide précieuse  .
On peut trouver "trop d'organisation" lourdingue et ennuyeux et préférer des rencontres moins formelles. J'apprécie aussi, j'aime aussi quand le cadre explose et que sur un coup de tête on se voit, sans forcément avec un but défini :rateau: . Mais quand je venais le jeudi, je savais que le restau avait été testé par les deux gaillards, qu'il convenait en grande partie tant au niveau de l'accueil, que de la structure, que du type de restau, à la majorité des personnes y venant. Je n'ai jamais hésité à émettre mon opinion sur ces repas (parfois trop longs, trop bruyants à mon goût, etc.) et Golf l'a toujours accueilli avec intérêt, ménageant la chèvre et le choux afin que chacun s'y retrouve au mieux. C'est un espace, unique où parler, de tout et de rien, de mac ou pas, de macgeneration ou pas et pour rencontrer d'autres personnes. Même si parfois, j'ai pu trouver qu'il y manquait quelque chose, je n'ai jamais regretté d'y avoir participé :love: . Les "After" et "After After" ont elles aussi eu leurs fans et je m'y suis régalé.

Maintenant liberté à nous tous de faire que la suite puisse être au moins à la hauteur de ce qui nous a été proposé jusqu'à maintenant. C'est à chacun de voir ce qu'il est disposé à y mettre, à participer, comment il voit ces rencontres. C'est du travail et en parler avec Golf durant ces 18 mois m'en a convaincu. Il y aura peut-être/sans doute, autre chose, différent de la première version. Mais ça ne se fera pas sans un minimum d'intérêt et de réflexion de la part de chacun.

*Gros poutou à mon Golf préféré :love: et un  à Lemmy s'ils me lisent !  *


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Avril 2006)

> Golf l'a toujours accueilli avec intérêt, ménageant la chèvre et le choux afin que chacun s'y retrouve au mieux.



Golf a toujours su bien integrer les nouveaux dans les bouffes. exemple :moi


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

_Golf  a démissionné et a été remplacé pour des raisons qui n'appartiennent qu'aux administrateurs et ne regardant que leur politique de gestion des forums. Point. Rien de personnel là-dedans... _

le sujet est réouvert. j'espère que les inquiets auront pris soin de lire mon message.

merci de revenir au sujet de la bouffe !


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Avril 2006)

Maintenant qu'on a choisit le resto , il faudrait penser a nous mettre le menu


----------



## FANREM (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Golf  a démissionné et a été remplacé pour des raisons qui n'appartiennent qu'aux administrateurs et ne regardant que leur politique de gestion des forums. Point. Rien de personnel là-dedans... _
> 
> le sujet est réouvert. j'espère que les inquiets auront pris soin de lire mon message.
> 
> merci de revenir au sujet de la bouffe !



Il etait tres bien ton message,   je ne suis absolument pas inquiet et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il a disparu du sujet
Personnellement je suis content que l'on revienne au restaurant, j'ai faim :love: 

Je n'avais que moyennement apprécié que ce soit le 2ème fil consacré a la bouffe du mois (appelez la comme vous voulez) qui ferme, comme si on avait torpiller ce qui finalement n'appartient qu'à nous. Bravo a celui ou ceux qui ont pris la décision de réouvrir ce fil, et je pense que j'assisterai avec plaisir a la prochaine quel qu'en soit le lieu


----------



## UnAm (3 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant qu'on a choisit le resto , il faudrait penser a nous mettre le menu


yep... j'ai toujours pas dîné, & donc, j'ai faim :rateau:
comment ça marche pour le menu, on fait un vote aussi?  *sic*


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Avril 2006)

Disons que si vous n'aimez pas le sirop d'érable...   Vous vous tournerez vers la tourtière, les fèves au lard...  

Finalement, reste la bière, qui est pas si pire


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> yep... j'ai toujours pas dîné, & donc, j'ai faim :rateau:
> comment ça marche pour le menu, on fait un vote aussi?  *sic*




On vote pas; il y'a un menu a 30 euro env. et il y'a plusieurs plats dans chaque partie du menu, que chacun prendra selon ses gouts et ses envies :love:


----------



## Cillian (4 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian 
-
__
4






- valoriel
- Link
- maiwen 
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas 
-
__
11





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian 
-
__
4






- valoriel
- Link
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas 
-
__
10





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2006)

T'as encore changé de pseudo jojo ???? tu vas nous tuer benjamin !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2006)

ijojo a dit:
			
		

> Et si finn vient j'ai pas envie de depenser de l'argent pour le voir:mouais:


C'est quoi cette excuse à 2 balles ? 
Je vais finir par croire que tu n'assumes pas les mots doux que tu m'écris via mp ...

Mais t'as raison, garde tes sous-sous, et reste chez toi :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2006)

jojo le petit robot a dit:
			
		

> quoi que il est peut etre plus sympathique en vrai qu'en modo



Oh que non!  C'est même pire!

C'est un type que quand tu vas chez lui, déjà tu dois enlever tes godasses à l'entrée. On est forcé de boire du thé à heures régulières, en levant le petit doigt. Je lui avais une fois apporté une bouteille de gnôle: j'ai dû la laisser à l'entrée. Il n'en a pas voulu... et m'en a beaucoup voulu. Sache-le, Finn ne boit pas d'alcool. Ensuite, il t'oblige à faire le baise-main à son épouse quand il te la présente, la non moins ravissante prerima, comtesse Valéry de Vulcania. Et tu peux même pas la regarder en-face! Tu dois baisser les yeux. Pour finir à l'heure du repas, la prière est de rigeur. Et ne pense pas te coucher après 21 heures, chez lui on gagne sa litière tôt et seulement après avoir lu quelques passages bibliques. La dernière fois, ange_63, arrivée fraîchement (dé-)vêtue et souriante, a dû revêtir une robe de bure pour le restant de la journée. 

Non, Finn c'est vraiment pas un marrant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2006)

ijojo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il etait timide en vrai:rateau:


Je ne suis pas timide.
Et je n'esquive personne pour dire bonjour :mouais: coucou: lemmy)


----------



## UnAm (8 Avril 2006)

& beh ijojo, tu veux pas voir ma fameuse moumoute?


----------



## Taho! (10 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian 
-
__
4






- valoriel
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
-
__
10





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- Link

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (12 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian 
-
__
4






- valoriel
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- imimi & ikiki
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
__
10





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- Link

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Avril 2006)

> -Kathy h




Ah enfin un peu d'animation en vue  






edit : pour webo qui n'a rien compris, je parlais du fil....


----------



## imimi (12 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian 
-
__
4






- valoriel
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- benjamin
- Fanrem
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
__
8





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- Link
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (13 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
-
__
5






- valoriel
- UnAm
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
__
7





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- Link
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette excuse à 2 balles ?
> Je vais finir par croire que tu n'assumes pas les mots doux que tu m'écris via mp ...
> 
> Mais t'as raison, garde tes sous-sous, et reste chez toi :rateau:




[hors-sujet]Concernant les mots doux et puisque je vois que Link me trompe avec toi mon Finnou :love: d'amour, je propose qu'on se fasse une petite partie carrée avec Link, SuperMoquette, Finn et moi... juste pour rire.[/hors-sujet]


finn, t'es par là vers le 30 avril ?


----------



## UnAm (13 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
-
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- mistertitan
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
__
7





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- Link
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mistertitan (13 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
-
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
__
6





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- Link
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

famille a domicile pour les vacances de paques
Donc pourrais pas venir a ma 1ere bouffe MacG. Une prochaine fois.


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
-
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- Link
__
6





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
-
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- Link
-joeldu18cher
__
8





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Avril 2006)

> joeldu18cher



Si tu viens ça serai cool


----------



## Cillian (16 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> *Une bouffe à Paris*​
> 
> L'Envol du Café Québecois
> *30, Rue Lacépède
> ...


Bonjour, 

M'a présence pour jeudi prochain est toujours d'actualité,
par contre je n'arriverai (comme d'hab!) que vers 21 h 30.
Alors gardez-moi une place!


----------



## fredintosh (16 Avril 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> M'a présence pour jeudi prochain est toujours d'actualité,
> par contre je n'arriverai (comme d'hab!) que vers 21 h 30.
> Alors gardez-moi une place!



A cette heure-ci, on n'en sera qu'à notre cinquième apéro, donc pas de problème.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2006)

Je dois en principe rappeler le restaurant dans deux jours pour leur donner une estimation affinée du nombre total de personnes qui viendront le 20. 
 Donc, merci à toutes les personnes qui le peuvent de confirmer leur venue en s'inscrivant si possible dans la liste du haut. 


*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
-
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- Link
- joeldu18cher
- 
__
8





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
- Link
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- joeldu18cher
- 
__
8





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- StJohn Perse 
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
- Link
- StJohnPerse ( je vous donne une réponse demain ) 
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- joeldu18cher
- 
__
8





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD

- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

je suis râvie de voir que la liste s'allonge aujourd'hui et enfin découvrir en vrai tous ces adorables étudiants en plus:love:   j'vais passer une bonne soirée
au fait : y'a un after après personne n'en a parlé  

ps: pour les autres aussi j'vous adore hein:hein: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> je suis râvie de voir que la liste s'allonge aujourd'hui et enfin découvrir en vrai tous ces adorables étudiants en plus:love:   j'vais passer une bonne soirée
> au fait : y'a un after après personne n'en a parlé
> 
> ps: pour les autres aussi j'vous adore hein:hein: :love:




Pour l'after, une personne vient d'en parler : toi. 
Donc, possible after à définir, ou éventuellement à improviser sur place. 

Pour le restaurant lui-même, c'est le bon moment pour confirmer.  
En principe, j'appelle le restaurant aujourd'hui pour leur donner une liste quasi-définitive du nombre de convives.  
Vous pourrez toujours vous inscrire demain, ou au dernier moment, ou même venir directement, mais il serait tout de même plus pratique pour les restaurateurs de savoir à peu près à quoi d'en tenir dès ce soir. 

Comme chacun sait, plus on est de fous plus on rit.  (Et moins il y a de riz, mais là, ce ne sera pas un problème, je pense.  )


----------



## UnAm (19 Avril 2006)

pour l'after, l'improvisation, y a rien de mieux 
perso, y a deux ou trois p'tits bars dans le coin que j'affectionne particulièrement :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> pour l'after, l'improvisation, y a rien de mieux
> perso, y a deux ou trois p'tits bars dans le coin que j'affectionne particulièrement :rose:



ton avatar ne m'en fait point douter


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ton avatar ne m'en fait point douter




moi non plus


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

avatar et avanie de la beuverie de jeudi  :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (19 Avril 2006)

Beuverie... 

:mouais: Finalement, je vais laisser le scooter et venir plutôt en métro, moi...  

_Bon, si j'ai bien compris, on sera en comité restreint ? Bof, pas grave !_


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Beuverie...
> 
> :mouais: Finalement, je vais laisser le scooter et venir plutôt en métro, moi...
> 
> _Bon, si j'ai bien compris, on sera en comité restreint ? Bof, pas grave !_


En tenant compte de ceux qui ont confirmé, et de quelques personnes qui "réfléchissent" encore (liste du milieu), mais qui pourraient bien se décider, je dirais une dizaine, à peu près.  
Les petits comités ont aussi leur charme, de toute façon. 

Je n'ai pas réussi à contacter par téléphone le restaurant hier soir, donc je les appelle ce soir pour leur donner un nombre de convives aussi proche que possible de ce qu'il sera demain.  

Je remonte la liste dans mon prochain post. 
N'hésitez pas à vous inscrire aujourd'hui, ou à confirmer votre venue. 


*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
- Link
- StJohnPerse 
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- benjamin
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- joeldu18cher
- 
__
8





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD

- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En tenant compte de ceux qui ont confirmé, et de quelques personnes qui "réfléchissent" encore (liste du milieu), mais qui pourraient bien se décider, je dirais une dizaine, à peu près.
> Les petits comités ont aussi leur charme, de toute façon.
> 
> Je n'ai pas réussi à contacter par téléphone le restaurant hier soir, donc je les appelle ce soir pour leur donner un nombre de convives aussi proche que possible de ce qu'il sera demain.
> ...


 Je viens d'appeler le restaurant pour leur dire que le nombre total des personnes prévues était un peu revu à la baisse.
 Je prévoyais une quinzaine de personnes, et j'ai rectifié pour annoncer plutôt une dizaine de personnes. 

 Je pense qu'il peut toutefois y avoir une marge, à quelques personnes près. 
 Cela ne vous empêche donc pas de continuer à vous inscrire.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Avril 2006)

Eh bien je vous dis à demain soir 

Tu as réservé une table à quel nom ? Human-Fly ? MacG ?
Pour me reconnaître : je porterai un piano à queue autour du cou.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien je vous dis à demain soir
> 
> Tu as réservé une table à quel nom ? Human-Fly ? MacG ?
> Pour me reconnaître : je porterai un piano à queue autour du cou.


J'ai réservé au nom de Mac Génération, et j'ai laissé mon vrai nom et mon numéro de téléphone portable pour qu'ils puissent me contacter en cas de besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien je vous dis à demain soir
> 
> Tu as réservé une table à quel nom ? Human-Fly ? MacG ?
> Pour me reconnaître : je porterai un piano à queue autour du cou.



tant qu'c'est l'piano  

human t'as demandé un grand espace


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'c'est l'piano
> 
> human t'as demandé un grand espace


 S'ils pouvaient accueillir une quinzaine de personnes, je pense qu'ils pourront aussi accueillir une dizaine de personnes.  
 Qui peut le plus peut le moins.


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> S'ils pouvaient accueillir une quinzaine de personnes, je pense qu'ils pourront aussi accueillir une dizaine de personnes.
> Qui peut le plus peut le moins.




Du moment qu'il n'y a pas trop de fumée de cigarrette, sinon j'aurai pas tres faim


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

tu te mettras loin de moi alors Jo pour la clope car la sirène fume un tit peu :hein:


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

aheum...


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> aheum...


Tu fais chier, j'ai l'impression d'avoir manqué un truc 

Bon sinon les andouilles, je passerais peut être vous faire un ch'tit coucou


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

D'aillleurs si quelq'un sait combien coûte le menu ? dites le moi avant 15h


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

apparemment, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur ce thread il y a des menus entre 15 et 18 euros mais est-ce valable le soir également, telle est la question:hein:  
mieux vaut prendre plus, en tous cas


----------



## benjamin (20 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 





- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
- Link
- StJohnPerse
- benjamin 
__
7






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- joeldu18cher
__
7





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> apparemment, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur ce thread il y a des menus entre 15 et 18 euros mais est-ce valable le soir également, telle est la question:hein:
> mieux vaut prendre plus, en tous cas



T'inquiete j'ai une carte Visa internationale....  c'est juste pour les chocolats oups j'en ai trop dit:rose: :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (20 Avril 2006)

Benjamin avec nous, quel honneur


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
- Link
- benjamin 
__
6






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- joeldu18cher
__
7





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan
- StJohnPerse ( vraiment désolé )


----------



## fredintosh (20 Avril 2006)

*Une bouffe à Paris*​ 

L'Envol du Café Québecois
*30, Rue Lacépède
75005 Paris   
Tél : 01 45 35 53 93*

*Le 20 avril 2006 à partir de 19h30*​ 




- Human-Fly 
- Toumaï
- fredintosh
- Cillian
- Fanrem 
- UnAm 
- Link
- benjamin 
__
6 *8*






- valoriel
- quetzalk
- nico_linux
- Finn_Atlas
- Kathy h 
- joeldu18cher
__
7 *6*





- Mamyblue
- AntoineD
- Taho!
- maiwen 
- imimi & ikiki (sera sans nous cette fois. bonne soirée à vous )
- mistertitan
- StJohnPerse ( vraiment désolé )


----------



## mamyblue (20 Avril 2006)

Je vous souhaite pour ce soir un bon appétit et surtout une bonne et 
très belle soirée. Je serais parmi vous par la pensée !     :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2006)

Je serai avec vous... en pensée!!!! :love: 

Y'a  mon p'tit doigt qui me dit que... j'aurais donc dû... j'aurais donc dû... être à Paris cette semaine...  

Bon appétit!!!


----------



## fredintosh (20 Avril 2006)

Merde, j'suis à la bourre ! J'arriiiiiive !


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

l'after se fait où ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

Ils n'en savent rien ....


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, je reviens de la bouffe. 
Ma foi ça c'est super bien passé, nous avons bien ri.
Le champagne était excellent ; merci Lemmy.
Merci a nos "pairs" (Lemmy et Golf ).
Pour les autres merci d'être venus, UnAm ravi de t'avoir rencontré, Toumai aussi ainsi que Fredintoch. Pour les autres ravi de vous avoir revus, .
Pour les photos faudra attendre ce weekend, pour les avoir, y'a pas de module bluetooth chez Pierre


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2006)

Hé hé... J'ai déjà posté un petit "débriefing" ici... Au plaisir de vous revoir tous, et de faire la connaissance d'autres personnes ! Viendez !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

:style: j'arriiiivveeee aussi  et j'ai déposé tt le monde à bon port malgré le champaaaaaaagggggggnnnnnnneeeee de Lemmy:casse:  :love: 
la tourtière avec les fayots c'était âchement bon, ainsi que la tarte au sirop d'érable:love: j'trouve qu'on a bien jasé en tout cas merci les gars pour cette soirée vous êtes tous adorables:love: :love:



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé... J'ai déjà posté un petit "débriefing" ici... Au plaisir de vous revoir tous, et de faire la connaissance d'autres personnes ! Viendez !!


 Fred j'avais pas vue la ligne en bleue, çà mériterait d'être en clair


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Fred j'avais pas vue la ligne en bleue, çà mériterait d'être en clair



Bon alors en voilà le copié-collé (et après, on va m'accuser de faire des doubles posts    ) :

_Ce soir, ma première bouffe MacG, à Paris.
Ca fait drôle de voir certaines figures emblématiques de MacG en vrai : melting-pot d'admin, de post-modos, de bannis, d'habitués, de "nioubs", de flooders assumés, bref assez improbable comme soirée, mais très sympa.
Seule pointe d'amertume : c'était trop court, on n'a pas vraiment eu le temps de faire connaissance, donc à renouveler aussi souvent que possible !

En tous les cas, je ne verrai plus tout à fait le forum de la même façon désormais, et je recommande cette expérience à tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore essayée._


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2006)

Mouarfff...
Le Lemmy m'a cassé les burnes car il a pas vu passer les fayots à l'érable


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> il a pas vu passer les fayots à l'érable


Il doit y avoir une contrepéterie à faire... :mouais: (surtout avec les fayots :rose: )


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé... J'ai déjà posté un petit "débriefing" ici... Au plaisir de vous revoir tous, et de faire la connaissance d'autres personnes ! Viendez !!


Très content d'avoir rencontré pour la première fois fredintosh et UnAm . 
Ravi d'avoir revu les autres, par ailleurs. 

Merci pour les chocolats et autres surprises. 

Comme l'a dit fredintosh plus haut, vivement la prochaine Bouffe!... :love:


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir une contrepéterie à faire... :mouais: (surtout avec les fayots :rose: )


Heuuu !
Oui, il est bien rentré à l'étable :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

normal j'ai tt mangé  heureusement que j'dors seule cette nuit:rose:   

Merci Fred pour le CC


edit : j'suis plus là  vous allez trop vite pour moi:rateau:


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

Yop...
que dire que dire... bah, tout a été dit plus haut  (ok, jme foule pas :rateau

Nan, sérieux, très agréable: merci à Human-Fly d'avoir organisé tout ça!!!
Après, comme le dit Fredintosh, on voit plus le forum de la même façon! :love: il est tout plein de bulles le mien... chocolat, champagne... & cette tarte! arf... c'était beau & bon 
& évidemment, un merci aux anciens  



PS: beuuuh... la serveuse voulait pas que je la prenne en photo :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> PS: beuuuh... la serveuse voulait pas que je la prenne en photo :rateau:


 J'ai, j'ai, na na lère :rateau:



			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci les gars pour cette soirée vous êtes tous adorables


 Mais de rien la puce :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Avril 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai, j'ai, na na lère :rateau:




Ne lui dis pas :rateau: il la voudra


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Avril 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien la puce :love:




Ne dites pas ça, macGé c'est pas meetic


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

non c'est meet you:love: nice


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Ne lui dis pas :rateau: il la voudra


MDR
bah... elle avait l'air sympa... elle est québecoise (désolé pour l'orthographe sur ce coup là^^)... c'est comme si elle faisait parti du décor quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> bah... elle avait l'air sympa... elle est québecoise (désolé pour l'orthographe sur ce coup là^^)... c'est comme si elle faisait parti du décor quoi...




pourquoi y'a tjs des ^^dans tes phrases  j'en trouve à la pelle


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

bah... ça devient un tique je trouve^^ nan, c'est un truc de pseudogamer à la noix :rateau:

mais y en a plein d'autre... du genre, ~~, etc... ça veut dire à peu près tout... à la place des lol, etc... parce qu'IG (comprends in game), t'as pas souvent le temps d'écrire mdr ou lol, alors tu tapes ^^ surtout que c'est à côté de la touche "entrée", ça le fait  )...

Voilou, satisfaite? 

Pauv' serveuse :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> bah... ça devient un tique je trouve^^ nan, c'est un truc de pseudogamer à la noix :rateau:
> 
> mais y en a plein d'autre... du genre, ~~, etc... ça veut dire à peu près tout... à la place des lol, etc... parce qu'IG (comprends in game), t'as pas souvent le temps d'écrire mdr ou lol, alors tu tapes ^^ surtout que c'est à côté de la touche "entrée", ça le fait  )...



  :casse: :bebe: j'en découvre tous les jours et les zôtres y comprennent ici


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :bebe: j'en découvre tous les jours et les zôtres y comprennent ici


 Non non, je ne comprends rien à ces trucs moi non plus. :rateau: Des trucs de djeun's!...


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non non, je ne comprends rien à ces trucs moi non plus. :rateau: Des trucs de djeun's!...


ouais, ça doit être ça  merci^^


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

et elles seront où les photos ...?:rose: comment c'est y donc qu'on pourra les voir?

je sens que je serai plus en disponibilité pour aller à paris en juillet aout:rose: 

bises:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et elles seront où les photos ...?:rose: comment c'est y donc qu'on pourra les voir?
> 
> je sens que je serai plus en disponibilité pour aller à paris en juillet aout:rose:
> 
> bises:love:


  Tout le monde compte su toi pour les prochaines Bouffes parisiennes.  

 

( PS : Et puis ça évitera des discussions sur le thème : "Mais pourquoi Joël il est pas venu???..."  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde compte su toi pour les prochaines Bouffes parisiennes.
> 
> 
> 
> ( PS : Et puis ça évitera des discussions sur le thème : "Mais pourquoi Joël il est pas venu???..."  )


heu...:rose: mais qui se pose  ce genre de questions..?:rose: :rose: :rose: 
je suis tout" confusionné":rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu...:rose: mais qui se pose  ce genre de questions..?:rose: :rose: :rose:
> je suis tout" confusionné":rose:


J'espérais que tu serais là, et je n'étais pas le seul. 

Conclusion : il te faut venir à une prochaine Bouffe.  

Et c'est valable aussi pour les autres absents n'ayant pas eu d'excuses valables pour avoir raté celle-ci.


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ( PS : Et puis ça évitera des discussions sur le thème : "Mais pourquoi Joël il est pas venu???..."  )


clair! parce que là mon vieux Joel, ça y va sur iChat 
non mais, pourquoi donc il est pas venu c'lui là? :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> clair! parce que là mon vieux Joel, ça y va sur iChat
> non mais, pourquoi donc il est pas venu c'lui là? :rateau:


vieux toi meme ah mais euh!


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

au fait, link n'a pas été trop enfumé par la fumeuse sirène ? 


au fait , l'ami dragon ne m'a pas dit comment et où on verrait les fameuses photos ..?


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

et .... si je ne suis pas venu c'est que j'avais quelques préoccupations...
mais bon bref..

et puis faudra que je trouve un pied à terre quand je viendrai ou alors faites une bouffe le midi!!!

je ne suis pas parisien , c'est pas bien , c'est pas bien
je ne suis pas parisien , quel crétin! quel crétin!
je ne suis pas parisien ! quel vilain! quel vaurien!!


----------



## Cillian (21 Avril 2006)

(doublon)

Heu! non rien :sleep:
je reviens après un bon café bien serré


----------



## Cillian (21 Avril 2006)

:sleep: :sleep: 
Bonjour, 


Tout d'adord un  *grand merci*  à la sirène pour m'avoir déposé à bon port ce matin.  
et un autre  *grand merci*  à Lemmy pour le champagne. 


Je penchais vous garder quelchques, (glup!), chocolats pour la prochaine (sluuurp!) boufche, mais (sluuuuurp!) je doutche qu'il en reschte encore dimanche choir.     Domache!   
(ha! Jute! J'ai l'clavier qui colle aux doigts.   )


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Avril 2006)

Alors ses photos ?


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2006)

Excellente soirée, de nouvelles têtes découvertes 
Ils ont bien fait de venir à celle-ci, parce qu'elle etait presque intime  

Qui plus est la bouffe etait originale (Tourtiere et feves aux lards pour tout le monde suivi de gateau a l'erable). Par contre, addition relativement salée je trouve 41 /pers, 
En gros, on a mangé pour 21 et bu pour 20    J'espere que c'et bien passé pour tout le monde

La fin fut grandiose avec champagne et chocolat.
La barre est de plus en plus haute, il va etre difficile de faire mieux :love: 

On a pensé a plein d'entre vous, et il y avait un coté Voici / People dans les conversations


----------



## mamyblue (21 Avril 2006)

Je vois que tout le monde est content(e), que la soirée était belle et que vous êtes 
tous arrivé à bon port et même quelques personnes grâce à Toumaï. J'ai bien pensé 
à vous et chui ravie de savoir que tout c'est bien passé. Je vous souhaite à tous une 
bonne journée et à bientôt sur le Forum MacG. Bise de mamy


----------



## imimi (21 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> On a pensé a plein d'entre vous, et il y avait un coté Voici / People dans les conversations


[MODE COMMERE ON] Raconte, allez quoi, te fais pas prier, raconte !!! [/MODE COMMERE OFF]




Heu sinon, ben j'ai comme l'impression qu'on a raté un truc là... :rose:
Champagne et chocolats :love: 
Vous nous auriez prévenu aussi hein, ben on aurait débarqué pour le dessert !!!


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai, j'ai, na na lère :rateau:



Faut pas nous narguer, mais mettre en ligne  

On veut tous en profiter, et d'ailleurs si tu en as d'autres, ne te genes surtout pas


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

20&#8364; de picole  

Ça chie quand y a de l'admin


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2006)

Ravi que tt le monde se soit régalé 

J'ai toujours remarqué que plus on est nombreux moins on boit. Je me souviens de ma première à 5-6 près de Bourse, celle de hier soir est encore loin de notre addition de l'époque  Ca avait fait mal à tous les niveaux 

Z'avez eu after akekpart ou pas ? Ou _camomille_ assez vite ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

pour Joël : oui on t'a attendu  :rose: 

pour les commères mdr: Voici, Gala, çà valait son pesant de cacahuètes  mais pas de paparazzis en audio 

pour les photos, humm, disons que ce sera très privé d'abord (droit à l'image toussi toussa) z'avez qu'à être là, hein St John:hein: :mouais:  

pour Téo : pas d'after, trop pompette, les bulles me sont montées à la tête et j'avais l'cerveau collé au pâté, il a fallut aérer tout çà et pis j'avais une grande mission ramener en plus 2 personnes en roulant droit, heureusement que j'avais deux bons copilotes pour y voir clair à ma place:rateau: :rose: j'voyais des feux où y'en avait pas c'est pour dire:hein:   :rose:


----------



## Dory (21 Avril 2006)

> un coté Voici / People dans les conversations



Beaucoup d'oreilles ont dû siffler  
Sinon la rue Monge n'était pas loin...à moins que ce soit la rue Joeffroy Saint Hilaire...la plus proche..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup d'oreilles ont dû siffler
> Sinon la rue Monge n'était pas loin...à moins que ce soit la rue Joeffroy Saint Hilaire...la plus proche..



des espionnes bottées  coquine:love:


----------



## Dory (21 Avril 2006)

> des espionnes bottées



Grossière erreur...il y a une boulangerie qui fait du TRES bon pain et.....je ne suis pas loin...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

chui d'autant plus vexée que tu ne sois pas venue


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Avril 2006)

Seras tu de la prochaine Toumai ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Seras tu de la prochaine Toumai ?



 pourquoi tu comptes t'inscrire sans faire faux bond au dernier moment j'attends qu'human fly ouvre le fil, c'est sa mission hein le dragon:hein:


----------



## Dory (21 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Seras tu de la prochaine Toumai ?



Elle sera dans toutes les sauces....


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 20&#8364; de picole
> 
> Ça chie quand y a de l'admin


 
mais non le plat principale etait a 15 euro et le dessert a 7euros 
sans compter que tout le monde a prit un café :rateau: on a eu en moyenne 10 euro par personne de biere ( deja le verre etait a 8 euros :rateau.

Dites moi c'est la foire aux flood ici , non?  je pense que sm n'a pas a s'exprimer dans ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Elle sera dans toutes les sauces....



j'ose même pas imaginer la sauce :mouais:  

Jo :  

ici on jazz, non on jase c'est pô pareil


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Avril 2006)

Ah oui, bière? 

Quelle marque avez-vous pris????

La Maudite?


----------



## UnAm (21 Avril 2006)

Only Leffe :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu comptes t'inscrire sans faire faux bond au dernier moment j'attends qu'human fly ouvre le fil, c'est sa mission hein le dragon:hein:


Je m'occupe d'ouvrir le thread de la prochaine Bouffe parisienne dans les prochains jours. 

En gros, ça se joue donc entre le Chantairelle, la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, et un restaurant type "fondue" et/ou "raclette" à déterminer.  
Si certains ont une idée sur la question, ils peuvent toujours l'exprimer ici, ou m'en parler en privé (mails, mps, iChat, etc...  )  
L'affaire sera de toute façon tranchée de façon merveilleusement démocratique dans pas longtemps du tout!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

héhé! bah vi déjà tt le monde a dit non pour la fondue/raclette vu le temps:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Quelle m.... avez-vous pris????
> 
> La Maudite?



mon nom est Toumaï ché pô qui c'est la Maudite , juste qq coupettes de champagne, merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ravi que tt le monde se soit régalé
> 
> J'ai toujours remarqué que plus on est nombreux moins on boit. Je me souviens de ma première à 5-6 près de Bourse, celle de hier soir est encore loin de notre addition de l'époque  Ca avait fait mal à tous les niveaux
> 
> Z'avez eu after akekpart ou pas ? Ou _camomille_ assez vite ?



nous étions 6 1/2 vu que Jef (avec lui c'est l'inverse de chez Brel : ce sont les autres qui attendent  ) est arrivé en retard comme d'habitude


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

j'ai dû râter qq chose des zhommes invisibles parmi nous je n'ai vu ni Jef ni fig.5 :casse:


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> nous étions 6 1/2 vu que Jef (avec lui c'est l'inverse de chez Brel : ce sont les autres qui attendent  ) est arrivé en retard comme d'habitude



C'est une legende, j'ai fait d'enormes progres, et je suis a l'heure ou au pire un tout petit peu en retard. Par exemple hier, j'etais loin d'etre le dernier, et a 20 H j'etais devant une bonne biere canadienne


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dû râter qq chose des zhommes invisibles parmi nous je n'ai vu ni Jef ni fig.5 :casse:


Non, ils parlent d'une autre soirée, je crois... (voir post précédent de téo)  
Ca devient difficle à suivre, ce fil !


----------



## mamyblue (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mon nom est Toumaï ché pô qui c'est la Maudite , juste qq coupettes de champagne, merci


Ben Toumaï tu devais être pompette, tu voyais des feux ou y en avait
pas, tu sais pas ce que c'est une Maudite, ouais moi je me suis égarée, 
mais toi tu t'es perdue, j'espère que tu vas mieux maintenant... 
Carode en disant La Maudite, elle parlait de la bière...  Bon ça mise à part j'ai bien pensé 
à vous et chui contente que votre soirée se soit bien passée  

La prochaine fois, si vous faites la fondue ou la raclette... Venez en Suisse à la montagne!
Là on peut manger, fondue, raclette, croute-au-fromage etc... pendant tout l'été, le soir 
à la montagne c'est for mi da ble...    :love:


----------



## Cillian (21 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, bière?
> 
> Quelle marque avez-vous pris????
> 
> La Maudite?




Non! la Don de Dieu.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> L'affaire sera de toute façon tranchée de façon merveilleusement démocratique dans pas longtemps du tout!


un sondage !! un sondage!! un sondage!!!!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

cillian propose un opera soupe!! ( je repete ton idée car j'adore!   )


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

et les photos de la bouffe d'hier , on va les voir ici ou non??! peste!! personne ne me répond à cette question..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et les photos de la bouffe d'hier , on va les voir ici ou non??! peste!! personne ne me répond à cette question..



bah alors Joël page précédente j'réponds à ttes les questions :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

c'est pas juste si il y a pas de photos


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> héhé! bah vi déjà tt le monde a dit non pour la fondue/raclette vu le temps:rateau:



Sache que je suis *TOUJOURS* prêt pour une fondue   quelque soit la saison 

Et là j'en ai une énoOÔOorme envie  vu que je n'ai pas pu en manger lors de mon dernier passage au bord du Lac 

Je crois que je vais organiser une fondue party pour amateurs, ça nous rappellera des souvenirs


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais organiser une fondue party pour amateurs, ça nous rappellera des souvenirs


Pense à liberer des ports USB alors


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2006)

il me semblait bien que tu étais sur la pre-guest-list vip toi


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sache que je suis *TOUJOURS* prêt pour une fondue   quelque soit la saison
> 
> Et là j'en ai une énoOÔOorme envie  vu que je n'ai pas pu en manger lors de mon dernier passage au bord du Lac
> 
> Je crois que je vais organiser une fondue party pour amateurs, ça nous rappellera des souvenirs


  Bon, si je comprends bien, pour une soirée fondue ou raclette, il y aurait Benjamin, teo, et Valoriel  au minimum.
 Pour la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, il y aurait Stargazer. 
 Pour le Chantairelle, il y aurait golf. 

 (Chacune de ces trois possibilités me convient parfaitement. J'aurais une légère préférence pour la Cave de l'Os à Moelle pour des raisons personnelles, mais les deux autres options sont très tentantes.)

 Si d'autres personnes ont une préférence, c'est le moment de le dire. Soit en postant ici, soit en me contactant en privé. 
 Surtout pour les personnes qui envisagent vraiment de venir, bien évidemment. 

 J'ouvre le thread de la prochaine Bouffe du Mois demain soir ou lundi.

 Pour l'instant, l'option "fondue" est légèrement majoritaire... 
 D'ailleurs, quand vous dites "fondue", j'imagine que vous pensez à une fondue savoyarde...? Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup la fondue savoyarde, de même que la fondue bourguignonne. De même que la Raclette, par ailleurs.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2006)

*Le Chantairelle*, parce que c'est la tradition d'y aller une fois sur deux :

   - golf

 *La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*, parce qu'Human-Fly pourra y fêter son premier anniversaire des "Bouffes du Mois" :

 - Stargazer
 - Human-Fly

*Une fondue*, parce c'est bon quelle que soit la saison : 

  - teo
  - Valoriel
  - Benjamin
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (22 Avril 2006)

*Le Chantairelle*, parce que c'est la tradition d'y aller une fois sur deux :

   - golf

 *La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*, parce qu'Human-Fly pourra y fêter son premier anniversaire des "Bouffes du Mois" :

 - Stargazer
 - Fanrem
 - Human-Fly

*Une fondue*, parce c'est bon quelle que soit la saison : 

  - teo
  - Valoriel
  - Benjamin
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (22 Avril 2006)

*Le Chantairelle*, parce que c'est la tradition d'y aller une fois sur deux :

  - golf
  - Cillian (parce que l'important c'est de participer) 

 *La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*, parce qu'Human-Fly pourra y fêter son premier anniversaire des "Bouffes du Mois" :

 - Stargazer
 - Human-Fly
 - Cillian (parce qu'il y aura peut-être du champagne) 

*Une fondue*, parce c'est bon quelle que soit la saison : 

  - teo
  - Valoriel
  - Benjamin
  - Cillian (parce que pour le dessert elle existe en version chocolat) :love: 
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2006)

moi je vote petit d/ :rose: ... non ? 

et les votes contre, ils sont comptés ? je vote contre le chantairelle  ( toi dans le fond je t'ai entendu : "chieuse" naméo )


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2006)

Quand je disais que j'allais _organiser_ une soirée fondue, je ne voulais pas bloquer les autres personnes intéressées pour le jeudi de mai (ce serait dommage). Je pensais, un autre jour pour les amateurs  dans un bistrot à fondue ou si petit comité, chez moi, à définir. De plus pour le mois de mai je ne sais même pas si je serai dispo, donc votez donc pour le jeudi quelque part, mais n'imposez pas la fondue, je sais que beaucoup n'apprécieraient pas, c'est pas un plat qui fait l'unanimité, en France en tout cas 

Pour la version chocolat, après fromage, je passe


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

Et on peut voter contre le chantairelle mais pour le vulcania?


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2006)

Euuuuh... J'aime beaucoup les fondues mais fin mai ça commence à plus trop coller avec la saison. Trop tôt pour confirmer ma venue, mais la cave de l'os à moelle me tente bien, et il semble que tous ceux qui y sont déjà allé en étaient ravis. 
Pour ce qui est du chantairelle, c'est du terrain connu, très bien connu, et malgré le vulcania, un peu de changement a du bon aussi.

*Le Chantairelle*, parce que c'est la tradition d'y aller une fois sur deux :
 - golf
  - Cillian (parce que l'important c'est de participer) 

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*, parce qu'Human-Fly pourra y fêter son premier anniversaire des "Bouffes du Mois" :
 - Stargazer
 - Human-Fly
- Cillian (parce qu'il y aura peut-être du champagne) 
- Fanrem
          - Lumai


*Une fondue*, parce c'est bon quelle que soit la saison : 
  - teo
  - Valoriel
  - Benjamin
  - Cillian (parce que pour le dessert elle existe en version chocolat) :love:_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (22 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh... J'aime beaucoup les fondues mais fin mai ça commence à plus trop coller avec la saison...



Euuuuh... Là je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi :
Étant donné qu'a l'origine il s'agissait d'une fondue savoyarde, quelle que soit la saison _ ça colle_    




			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> ...Trop tôt pour confirmer ma venue, mais la cave de l'os à moelle me tente bien, et il semble que tous ceux qui y sont déjà allé en étaient ravis.
> Pour ce qui est du chantairelle, c'est du terrain connu, très bien connu, et malgré le vulcania, un peu de changement a du bon aussi.
> 
> *Le Chantairelle*, parce que c'est la tradition d'y aller une fois sur deux :
> ...



Bon un peu de sérieux.
Pour le reste c'était une façon de dire que quel que soit le lieu j'essaierai d'y être.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2006)

Viendez à la cave de l'os à moelle y aura kathy !


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

Mouais! Fondu alors...


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

Mouarf une fondue bourguignone alors


----------



## UnAm (22 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf une fondue bourguignone alors


burk... _ah non, ça se dit pas _


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> burk... _ah non, ça se dit pas _




Ca se mange ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

*Le Chantairelle*, parce que c'est la tradition d'y aller une fois sur deux :

   - golf

 *La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*, parce qu'Human-Fly pourra y fêter son premier anniversaire des "Bouffes du Mois" :

 - Stargazer
 - Human-Fly

*Une fondue*, parce c'est bon quelle que soit la saison : 

  - teo
  - Valoriel
  - Benjamin
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._
​

alors question de provincial borné!! :rose:   c'est quoi le difference entre les deux premiers ..? les menus sont comment ? 
les lieux sont comment?

le mot "cave" n'est pas tres attirant ...
"chantairelle" c'est comment? grand ? petit ? carte ? etc .autant que l'idée de la bouffe serve de guide touristique .. :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

Google est ton ami


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Google est ton ami



mais m'en dira moins que ceux qui y sont deja allés ..


et ce que m'en dit google me laisse un peu perplexe .. de toute façon j'aime pas les caves et puis la raclette bof bof ! nah a voté !! suaf si ya un autre choix .. ya un ou deux plats qui me plaisent dans l'auvergne de chantairelle et pas vraiment ce qui est le plus auvergnat !:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

*Le Chantairelle*, parce que c'est la tradition d'y aller une fois sur deux :
 - golf
  - Cillian (parce que l'important c'est de participer) 
-joeldu18cher

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*, parce qu'Human-Fly pourra y fêter son premier anniversaire des "Bouffes du Mois" :
 - Stargazer
 - Human-Fly
- Cillian (parce qu'il y aura peut-être du champagne) 
- Fanrem
          - Lumai


*Une fondue*, parce c'est bon quelle que soit la saison : 
  - teo
  - Valoriel
  - Benjamin
  - Cillian (parce que pour le dessert elle existe en version chocolat) :love:_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour Joël : oui on t'a attendu  :rose:


 :rose::love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

J'irai où tu iras, mon resto sera toi
J'irai où tu iras qu'importe la place
Qu'importe l'endroit :love:


----------



## FANREM (23 Avril 2006)

Au moins, tu es cool au petit matin 
Ca fait plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

oh tu sais moi les ébats..euh les débats...du moment qu'on bouffe et qu'on picole :hein:  :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Avril 2006)

Ceux qui veulent les photos, -> MP , n'oubliez pas aussi de demander a Golf


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Quoi les bannis apparaissent sur un capteur CCD comme nous ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2006)

voilà pourquoi je fais pas de photos avec mon téléphone , de la merde ce samsung


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> voilà pourquoi je fais pas de photos avec mon téléphone , de la merde ce samsung




C'est une photo reformaté par aperçu sinon elle etait trop grande


----------



## jahrom (23 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

>



 Je ne savais pas que Lino Ventura et Louis de Funès avaient joué ensemble ?!!!


----------



## benjamin (23 Avril 2006)

Comme quoi.


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Avril 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi.






Je rapelle pour ceux qui veulent les quelques photos  MP


----------



## benjamin (23 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je rapelle pour ceux qui veulent les quelques photos  MP


 Pourquoi ? Des clichés compromettants ? Des exigeances de droit à l'image ? De la flemmardise dominicale ?


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Avril 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Des clichés compromettants ? Des exigeances de droit à l'image ? De la flemmardise dominicale ?




Non je respecte simplement ceux qui ne voudront pas que leurs images soient mis sur le net 

Pour info, aucune images compromettantes


----------



## benjamin (23 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Non je respecte simplement ceux qui ne voudront pas que leurs images soient mis sur le net
> 
> Pour info, aucune images compromettantes


Noble procédé. Merci de m'avoir demandé mon avis, donc.


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Avril 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Noble procédé. Merci de m'avoir demandé mon avis, donc.



oups Désolé :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: Sincèrement desolé

Erreur reparé
Désole Jahrom j'ai censuré la photo  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

y'avait même un hypnotiseur québéquois parmis nous 

effets du choco champagne sans doute


----------



## ficelle (23 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Non je respecte simplement ceux qui ne voudront pas que leurs images soient mis sur le net



faut en etre pour voir les images maintenant !


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

je veux voir des photos


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> je veux voir des photos




Si tu as l'autorisation de tout le monde   je plaisante bien sur, tu as reçu un MP


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

certains comportements me semblent totalement étrangers avec l'idée de rencontre. je n'aime pas ça.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

pour ma part y'en a une qui va bien faire rigoler s'il est ok bien sûr


----------



## Dory (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> certains comportements me semblent totalement étrangers avec l'idée de rencontre. je n'aime pas ça.




Secret défense.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> certains comportements me semblent totalement étrangers avec l'idée de rencontre. je n'aime pas ça.




C'est clair


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> certains comportements me semblent totalement étrangers avec l'idée de rencontre. je n'aime pas ça.




Pour le moment j'ai pas obtenu l'autorisation de tout ceux figurant sur les photos, chacun a le droit au respect de sa vie privée


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment j'ai pas obtenu l'autorisation de tout ceux figurant sur les photos, chacun a le droit au respect de sa vie privée



Si tel est le cas , il ne fallait pas venir a cette bouffe tout simplement  . Il y a déjà le topic autoportraits ...


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si tel est le cas , il ne fallait pas venir a cette bouffe tout simplement




Là il faut pas confondre les choses 
Certains ne veulent pas voir leurs photos publié sur le web pour diverses raisons  et puis il s'agit aussi de (me) proteger, la vie privé des personnes , il y'a une loi sur le droit d'image et au respect de la vie privé


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Là il faut pas confondre les choses
> Certains ne veulent pas voir leurs photos publié sur le web pour diverses raisons  et puis il s'agit aussi de (me) proteger, la vie privé des personnes , il y'a une loi sur le droit d'image et au respect de la vie privé



Alem a bien raison


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

Je ne suis pas sûr que quelqu'un se soit opposé à la diffusion de ces photos, c'est juste que Link prend ses précautions. Pour une fois, on ne peut pas lui reprocher ça !


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûr que quelqu'un se soit opposé à la diffusion de ces photos, c'est juste que Link prend ses précautions. Pour une fois, on ne peut pas lui reprocher ça !




Bien il n'a pas qu'a venir et ne pas publier les photos où il se trouve ( des autoportraits :rateau


----------



## valoriel (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Alem a bien raison


Oui, bien raison 

Je ne pense pas qu'à 15 dans un resto on puisse encore parler de vie privé :mouais:
Et puis sauf cas particulier, les photos sont rarement prise à l'insu de notre plein gré

M'enfin si ça vous effraye tant que ça que des gens voient vos têtes...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

y'en a peut-être qui n'ont pas dit où ils étaient ce soir là aussi... c'est différent de l'autoportrait.
Link a donc raison de se protéger


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> y'en a peut-être qui n'ont pas dit où ils étaient ce soir là aussi... c'est différent de l'autoportrait.
> Link a donc raison de se protéger



Bien qu'il dise a la personne qui a prit les photos de ne pas publier sa bouille c'est tout


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

on ferme ?


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bien raison
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'à 15 dans un resto on puisse encore parler de vie privé :mouais:
> Et puis sauf cas particulier, les photos sont rarement prise à l'insu de notre plein gré
> ...


Ne généralise pas, s'il te plait.  Personnellement, ayant fait partie de cette soirée, je ne vois aucun inconvénient à retrouver ma trogne sur le web, sauf que sur les photos de Link, c'est à peine si on me voit.  
Mais est-on vraiment certain que quelqu'un s'est opposé à leur diffusion (ce qui m'étonne), ou est-ce que Link prend juste des précautions préventives (ce qui m'étonne aussi  ) ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Ouep ou mettre en premiere page c'est quoi le mot Rencontres


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2006)

Il semblerait qu'il y ait *une majorité de personnes* en faveur de La Cave de l'Os à Moelle. 
 Si personne n'y voit d'objection, j'ouvre demain soir au plus tard le thread de la Bouffe du Mois de mai, en proposant donc la Cave de l'Os à Moelle.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

Malheureusement les dernières photos ne seront pas postées... (sic) il faudra contacter (si vous étiez de la soirée) Link si vous voulez les voir, sinon point de salut.

En espérant qu'à la prochaine soirée, il y ait des gens compréhensifs.

PS : je préviens : si vous venez à une AES, je publierais vos visages sur Macgé.


----------



## benjamin (24 Avril 2006)

Juste un mot.

Que tu réserves la diffusion des photos Jonathan, rien à dire, c'est ton problème. Tu n'es en rien obligé de les publier, comme le dit fort justement fredintosh dans un message victime des dégâts collatéraux.

Que tu ne publies pas des photos de membres qui ne souhaitent pas apparaître publiquement, rien à dire non plus là dessus. D'autres, en Suisse, à Clermont, dans le Sud, l'ont fait avant toi. C'est louable.

Mais l'annoncer ostensiblement sur les forums, jouer de cette rétention (pour au final pas grand chose), cela n'est pas dans l'esprit d'un forum public. Et cela mène à cette fermeture dommageable. J'espère que tu saisis la nuance.

Et puis tu pouvais laisser la seule photo mise en ligne. Je m'en contrefous, d'être où non présent. Je te faisais juste remarquer, là encore, la différence de traitement à laquelle je prends garde sans répit (puisque nous avons la chance d'être lus par des observateurs zélés des poids et des mesures).


----------

